

A Twelf Introduction - tel
http://jozefg.bitbucket.org/posts/2015-02-28-twelf.html

======
jonsterling
Nice post! By the way, I'd love to see a readable/beginner's introduction to
dealing with worlds in Twelf. I've read the Twelf wiki a few times, and also
Harper/Licata's Mechanizing Metatheory in a Logical Framework, which are quite
good—but a gentle introduction would be really nice too.

